# Black housed projectors without LED strip



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like your black taillights


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Have u checked eBay, I just search chevy cruze and see everything they have for it


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Is something like this what you're looking for?

Lighting : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Is something like this what you're looking for?
> 
> Lighting : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


That's definitely what I'm looking for. But I can't spend that much on headlights..... :eek7:


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> That's definitely what I'm looking for. But I can't spend that much on headlights..... :eek7:


Yeah, they are definitely proud of them for sure.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Is something like this what you're looking for?
> 
> Lighting : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


Cruze "Angel/Devil Eye" Xenon HID Headlights [EP-L-00013] - $489.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports
these are nice exept the demon eyes. output doesn't look too shabby

these look pretty good too...
Cruze "Angel Eye" Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights [EP-L-00012] - $659.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


sorry about bumping up this old post


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Unless you get them on eBay and not plug in the led strip which is something i might do.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree . I can't stand that stupid led strip. It makes the housing look so cheap it's not even funny


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I agree . I can't stand that stupid led strip. It makes the housing look so cheap it's not even funny


I completely agree. I'd just stick with the stock headlights, all the aftermarket ones look cheap to me...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Patience guys, soon enough we will be seeing a lot of headlights coming from reliable American companies


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I only bumped this bc I thought two sets looked kinda nice.. My retrofit should be done soon. Once I get it back and installed I'll be happy. I'm gonna give the oem lights a crack and see if I can get them apart and do a plug n play retro to sell. Trs mini h1 with an undecided shroud.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Let me know how this goes lol!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI...Cruze Imports is either OUT OF BUSINESS or something else. I ordered and received some LED fogs from them a while back. Everything was and still is great. Problem is, I have a pair that didn't fit at home that they were supposed to supply a return label for and never have. Its been months. I've written emails and made phone calls and nothing. DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY via the website until you talk to them first.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

getblended said:


> FYI...Cruze Imports is either OUT OF BUSINESS or something else. I ordered and received some LED fogs from them a while back. Everything was and still is great. Problem is, I have a pair that didn't fit at home that they were supposed to supply a return label for and never have. Its been months. I've written emails and made phone calls and nothing. DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY via the website until you talk to them first.


Good info, thanks for the heads up to everyone looking at their site.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

getblended said:


> FYI...Cruze Imports is either OUT OF BUSINESS or something else. I ordered and received some LED fogs from them a while back. Everything was and still is great. Problem is, I have a pair that didn't fit at home that they were supposed to supply a return label for and never have. Its been months. I've written emails and made phone calls and nothing. DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY via the website until you talk to them first.


did you try to call them?


----------



## Jay-Cis89 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cruze "Angel Eye" Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights + LED Teardrops v2 [EP-L-00033] - $859.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports just found these online they say they are plug n play


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Cruze Lights Headlights Taillights
Found these while browsing BMC's website. They have an L.E.D. strip but looks different then others I have seen. I personally liked the smoked ones.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Cruze Lights Headlights Taillights
> Found these while browsing BMC's website. They have an L.E.D. strip but looks different then others I have seen. I personally liked the smoked ones.


I like those. I want the black ones!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Cruze Lights Headlights Taillights
> Found these while browsing BMC's website. They have an L.E.D. strip but looks different then others I have seen. I personally liked the smoked ones.


I like it cause the LED strip is less noticeable when not turned on lol.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Cruze Lights Headlights Taillights
> Found these while browsing BMC's website. They have an L.E.D. strip but looks different then others I have seen. I personally liked the smoked ones.


I like the LED strip much better on theses. I am not a fan of the wavy one.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I need to build a set of lights.....show you guys whats possible with stock housings


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

maven said:


> I need to build a set of lights.....show you guys whats possible with stock housings


Do so please!


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Do so please!


I will, as soon as I get payment for the last project Im working on....then Ill start on a set of stock lights, retrofitted projectors, LEDs and paint for sure. Maybe some other goodies if I feel creative.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

maven said:


> I will, as soon as I get payment for the last project Im working on....then Ill start on a set of stock lights, retrofitted projectors, LEDs and paint for sure. Maybe some other goodies if I feel creative.


well I'll probably be selling my stockers granted my retrofit is all aligned properly. I'm going to put them in tomorrow AM hopefully.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> well I'll probably be selling my stockers granted my retrofit is all aligned properly. I'm going to put them in tomorrow AM hopefully.


Let me know what you need for them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SeanM402 said:


> I like the LED strip much better on theses. I am not a fan of the wavy one.


These would look nice without the LED strip


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Cruze Lights Headlights Taillights
> Found these while browsing BMC's website. They have an L.E.D. strip but looks different then others I have seen. I personally liked the smoked ones.


Where did these headlights come all of the sudden? Anyone knows where to see some more pictures?


----------

